# Peach Spotted Argentine Tegu?!!



## Piercedcub32 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys, endlessly caught in a youtube loop I found this weeks "snakebytes" episode, and in it is a Peach spotted tegu! Red x BW only 4 in the world! BEAUTIFUL! Its about 1/2 way through the clip. Bobby you gonna try and breed some of these?! lol.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SnakeBytesTV?feature=grec_index


----------



## La-Price (Oct 12, 2011)

aren't his all Americans half bw extreme, and a quarter blue and quarter red?


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm seriously questioning the validity of those claims.


----------



## La-Price (Oct 12, 2011)

granted their pretty, but im sure its been done before  (hint hint bobbys all Americans)


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree but the AA aren't pinkish like that guy is. I just think it looks cool. ;o)


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool looking tegu, but Reds x B&w are nothing new. Just got some lighter coloring from the red. But still beautiful animal


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 12, 2011)

_It's a Red and Black hybrid,.. nothing rare about it,.. it's been done for quite some time. I'm sure he was just repeating what he was told about it. Since Reds range from bright almost blood red to peach, why would a black and red be any different. 

It's all marketing to get more money for them. 

Also if there's only four in the world like he said,.. then how are they selling them over on tegu terra?

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9546&page=2#axzz1acYXCoyD_


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 12, 2011)

Isn't Johnny LaRocca the dude that claimed to breed Bert's tegus but couldn't ever show proof? And Bert's passed...really makes it hard to believe...


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah nothing special, now a half blue half extreme I really wanna see ;-)


----------



## chelvis (Oct 13, 2011)

kellen.watkins - I am working on that, just got to get settled into the new place and find a female extreme. We'll see

As for the red and black isn't there one on kingsnake right now and i have seen them locally as well. This would be wierd to see some many if there are only 4 in the world.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 13, 2011)

chelvis said:


> kellen.watkins - I am working on that, just got to get settled into the new place and find a female extreme. We'll see
> 
> As for the red and black isn't there one on kingsnake right now and i have seen them locally as well. This would be wierd to see some many if there are only 4 in the world.



Too bad we both got males, m looking for a female blue to do the same, i think it'd be great to see how different those 2 clutches would look


----------



## La-Price (Oct 13, 2011)

we've got 2 extremes (1.1)`and 1 blue (1.0) (that being Ace has tegus ) but i dunno if he'll breed Lacuna and Alkaline. Pretty sure onlu Lacuna and Aiden when there of age


----------



## chelvis (Oct 13, 2011)

Ya I had the chance now twice to get ahold of an extrem female but one time my dog had to go to the vet for a leg injury the next the car broke down, so no money = no tegu. So the hunt is on, maybe next year.


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 13, 2011)

chelvis said:


> Ya I had the chance now twice to get ahold of an extrem female but one time my dog had to go to the vet for a leg injury the next the car broke down, so no money = no tegu. So the hunt is on, maybe next year.



Hey...I know a guy with a yearling extreme female...


----------



## chelvis (Oct 13, 2011)

Are they willing to sell? I was talking to someone about a female caiman lizard but they are getting more and more common right now. PM or post any contact you got. Oh are they willing to ship I should ask?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 15, 2011)

lol slideabot is the one selling her!  shes pretty cute


----------

